# Dzelži / Hardware >  Video karte - no Signal

## Vaz3

Sveiki!
Tad nu pirms laiciņa manam brālēnam nobruka videne,slēdz iekšā rāda no signal un monitors izrubās bet karte griežas un viss strādā,pēc kāda laika ar manu VGA notika tas pats,ventilators griežas,bet no signal + vienā vietā šausmīgi uzkarst jau pēc neilga laika,tātad jautājums ir tāds ko varētu darīt lietas labā,un kāpēc tā notiek...

----------


## jakslis

Nu laikam jau videokartei beigas klāt.
Dabon kādu 100% labu un ieliec,ja vissO.K.,tad skaidrs ka tavai beigas.
Ja neparādās pat BIOS,tad visticamāk tiešām  videokarte.

----------


## Vaz3

Nujā to ka Video karte ir beigta to es esmu noskaidrojis,bet kāpēc tas tā notiek,jāzin kļūda,lai nākotnē tas neatkārtotos...

----------


## jakslis

Vispār jau visam kadreiz pienak gals.
Bet ja nopietni ,kas tā par detaļu ,kas stipri karst?Noprotu chips,uz kura nav pat radiators uzlikts,daži ražotāji tā dara !
Un kā viņu vispār sauc(videokarti  ::  )?
Vai uz tās videokartes kāda dzese ir?

----------


## Delfins

kopš kur laika nosaka vai videokarte slēdzās iekšā pēc ventilatora?  ::  tas tā jocīgi.

1.) iesledzot PC signals pikst - vai nu ir bojats RAMS vai PCI šina... to visu var izlasit netā signāla kodus
2.) ja nepikst bet neko nerada un ladejas talak (pec HDD LED-a) - videokarte strada, bet ir nodegusi videoizeja

.. vai ari nesalagota hardwae, kas ir mazticams, jo ieprieks stradaja.

Man ta vinam kompim ir .. ieliek vecu videokarti viss strada, ja jau naka ielsegsana notiek haotiski un velak ari uzkaras.

----------


## Vaz3

Viena no videnēm ir Club 3D Nvidia Geforce 6600GT(manējā) dzese ir ,bet nekarst tā vieta...Otra videne ir ASUS nezinu modeli,ventilātors arī ir,un nav tā kā manējai,ka karstu baigi vienā vietā,to nevar kautkā salabot?

----------

